

Encouraging an Adversarial Environment - zg
http://www.zedscore.com/2012/05/encouraging-adversarial-environment.html

======
Mz
_Disagree with any of this? I'd love to hear your argument._

<tongue in cheek>

Unfortunately, I don't disagree. So, sorry: No argument here.

</tongue in cheek>

